# help cant firure this out



## scorpiont52 (Dec 11, 2011)

i had posted before on a 243 problem, well his has something to do with it,to make a long story short lol the scope i have on my rifles is driving me nuts its a new one, but rifle was droped in field but scope never hit ground just barrel, and once i tested it, it was hitting high so resigted it in and hunted again and once again a hit deer but couldent find blood or deer, so as last resort i reshot gun at range to see if scope movede it was dead on, and also had 1 round somone give me to try, so shot it it was dead on with rest of hits so put gun away in hard case for a week then went to reshot that test ammo again and now its 2 inches low as well as reg ammo , very good groups though,,that was hitting dead on,,what would make it move 2 inches in the dam case,lol its not a expencive scope a pine ridge from cabelas,,so after i reset it to dead on i shot about 10 rounds and it stayed in within a inch at 100yurds, you would think if scope haD A PROBLEM IT WOULD OF JARED LOOSE OR PATTEREN WOULD OF WALKED BUT ALL STAYED IN CENTER, I AM ABOUT TO LOOSE MY MIND, THIS SEASON HAS BEEN ONE FROM HELL, HIT DEER AND NO DEER, CANT FIG IT OUT TO SAVE MY LIFE......any help please reply to [email protected]


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

What rings is it mounted in. I would not trust the pine ridge any farther than an empty charmin roll.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I had an old 44 mag ruger that was that way. Kept busting the reticles out of it.

do a box test on it.

http://www.opticstalk.com/box-testing_topic18840.html


> A "Box Test" is nothing more than a shooting exercise performed to determine how well your scope moves the point of impact when designated corrections are dialed in by the turret adjustments. In other words, does the scope adjust the correct amount as indicated by the graduations on the dials, (and owner's manual), and does it move repeatedly from one setting to another?
> 
> To be performed correctly, certain conditions should be met.
> First, the shooter must be capable of accurate work, preferably with a sound benchrest- shooting technique. Past performance is a good start in determining this.
> ...


----------



## scorpiont52 (Dec 11, 2011)

i just took scope back, i feel its damaged and had a lifetime guarentie, so took it back and later i will get another one, but thanks for all your help, but if you can recomend a good scope for around 150.00--200


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

So now you have blamed your ammo and your scope? Sent both back as "defective". I think you need to find an unattached party and have them check your setup. The story with these results makes no sense. Maybe the rifle is bad?


----------



## scorpiont52 (Dec 11, 2011)

Savage260 said:


> So now you have blamed your ammo and your scope? Sent both back as "defective". I think you need to find an unattached party and have them check your setup. The story with these results makes no sense. Maybe the rifle is bad?


look i havent blamed anything, the ammo i was just saying what i found and didnt think with as much as you pay for it, you should get messed up ammo,, and i had fixed it before we went out,,i have never hunted with a 243 before so never knew what to expect from it,,, so i was asking,, i use the same ammo in my 06, and i know what i get from that,,,and as far as scope yes i took it back and when i explaned what i was finding they said somwething was wrong with it,,,,but she still hit the deer, and a few bleed, and other have told me on here they had to track maybe 30 yards with no blood but found deer,, well a few places i was at you didnt have 15 feet till it go so dang thick it was just hard to do anything and with no blood to even tell me i was on right trail....i am not blaming any equipment for any of our problems, i was just seaking help from others who hunt with this round, and maybe they could help me some,,,and was just trying to explan as what all we went though this year..i just senc scarcasum in your statment


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

From what I have found over the years you get what you pay for with hunting. Cheap products don't last long and inferior ammo is the same. Not saying you used either. What kind of mounts do you have on the gun? Are they solid bases or see through for the bore sight? 
I would tighten everything up check it over well. Shoot a few different types of ammo and see how it goes. If it still moves with the new scope you know it's something on the gun. Mounts or barrel.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Like I said, after reading the story about hunting, the bullets, and now the scope, it does seem a little odd. Sounds a bit like you are fishing for a scape goat. I don't know what is truely happening, but just the way it seems from what I have read. No big deal. I hope you find some answers!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Nick Roehl said:


> From what I have found over the years you get what you pay for with hunting. Cheap products don't last long and inferior ammo is the same. Not saying you used either. What kind of mounts do you have on the gun? Are they solid bases or see through for the bore sight?
> I would tighten everything up check it over well. Shoot a few different types of ammo and see how it goes. If it still moves with the new scope you know it's something on the gun. Mounts or barrel.


Betcha if you load some dummy round you'll find a hitch in the nut behind the butt plate jumping.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

to add to my above post.



> what would make it move 2 inches in the dam case


You putting your head in a different position on the stock when you go to shoot again.

You changing your position behind the rifle.

You changing your sight picture in the scope.

Just changing your position as much as .008", yeah that's 8 thousandths, will make a 1" change at 100 yards.

Have someone video tape your or the girl shooting the rifle.

Hand the gun and ammo to someone else and have them shoot it. Don't tell them what it's doing or nothing. Just invite them to shoot it. And then sit back and watch them and see what happens.

Then talk about the results.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

look at this information....
http://savageshooters.com/SavageForum/i ... cseen.html

It's results like this that got me to go to the .243 from the 30 cal class.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Savage260 said:


> Like I said, after reading the story about hunting, the bullets, and now the scope, it does seem a little odd. Sounds a bit like you are fishing for a scape goat. I don't know what is truely happening, but just the way it seems from what I have read. No big deal. I hope you find some answers!


This^^^^


----------



## Grant_5 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

